# USDA Census. Comments?



## Blue Sky (Dec 23, 2017)

Awful lot of personal questions. Think I threw the last one away. Or husband submitted.


----------



## Baymule (Dec 23, 2017)

They just have to wait. They want cost, profit, loss before I even get it all together to file taxes. I will answer it, but not right NOW!


----------



## Mini Horses (Dec 23, 2017)

Came yesterday -- haven't even opened the envelope yet


----------



## greybeard (Dec 23, 2017)

Don't 
get
me
started........


----------



## Baymule (Dec 23, 2017)

I had a lady find me on the 16 acres we had in Livingston, taking an agricultural survey. It was muddy, black gumbo, I was about midway in the property, saw her and walked toward her thinking who the He!! is walking around on my land! She wanted to know what animals I had, how many, did I have any other animals and info on neighboring parcels of land. She was from the state.


----------



## babsbag (Dec 23, 2017)

Mine came in the mail yesterday as well. I share as little as possible.


----------



## greybeard (Dec 23, 2017)

Baymule said:


> I had a lady find me on the 16 acres we had in Livingston, taking an agricultural survey. It was muddy, black gumbo, I was about midway in the property, saw her and walked toward her thinking who the He!! is walking around on my land! She wanted to know what animals I had, how many, did I have any other animals and info on neighboring parcels of land. She was from the state.


Yep, that's what they'll do sometimes if you don't send the survey in..AFTER a dozen phone calls to tell you it's REQUIRED BY LAW and ask you to answer the questions by phone....
Mine's still unopened, on the dashboard of my truck from where I picked it up at the mailbox a couple weeks ago.

(is it my imagination or does this thing come around twice more often than the 'people' census?)
Note the date on this thread:
https://www.backyardherds.com/threa...ain-usda-census-time-to-count-the-herd.15722/


----------



## babsbag (Dec 23, 2017)

I am pretty sure I see it every year...maybe not but it seems like it.


----------



## greybeard (Dec 23, 2017)

babsbag said:


> I am pretty sure I see it every year...maybe not but it seems like it.


Maybe it just seems like every ear. According to USDA/TxDept of Ag..


> Frequency
> 
> 
> 
> The census of agriculture is conducted every five years in years ending in 3 and 8 covering the preceding year.



But, the have 'follow up mailings' usually in June of the next year.

https://www.nass.usda.gov/Surveys/Guide_to_NASS_Surveys/Census_of_Agriculture/index.php


----------



## Sourland (Dec 24, 2017)

The less anyone knows about my back yare, the happier I am.  I worked in a field closely monitored by the USDA.  They are only as good as their inspectors, and many of them are inept.  Opinion based on 25 years of interaction with USDA veterinarians.


----------



## babsbag (Dec 24, 2017)

I have 2 USDA loans so they already know all about me. 

I have only lived in the country since 2009 and I am sure I have seen it more once, but maybe not but I know I ignored it once so perhaps it was a follow up mailing that I got. IDK. But since I have the loans I don't think I should ignore this one.


----------

